
Ask HN: Flask Application Structure - lagbaja
Hi,<p>I will appreciate your feedback with regards a Flask Application structure, which is logical, practical and easily adaptable to vertical scalability.<p>I will also like to find out your personal experience and thoughts about the following Flask Boilerplate templates:<p>1.Cookiecutter Flask
2.Cookiecutter Flask Pythonic
3.Flask Foundation<p>Cheers
======
mjhea0
[https://github.com/realpython/flask-
skeleton](https://github.com/realpython/flask-skeleton)

